# which Abu caster is best



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I am slowly marking the Abu reels off to find the one I get. I am now down to vary few reels, I am looking at the Cl big game,TC,Chrome rocket,CS pro rocket and CS mag. It will be on a '7"6 30 class heavy power Shimano Teramar rod. It will be for drum,striper,tog,catfish,etc. What do you think would do the best out of these? y main 2 choices are the chrome rocket($170) or the Cl big game($106).


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

I would go with the the chrome rocket or look at a blue yonder. I have both and recommend either. If you're looking for something really special check out bill's reels in the custom rod section here. Just got one (well another one) for trip next month. Magged rocket, Benfield side plate, frame the whole deal, can't wait to try it on the beach and not the football field.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say "D" none of the above - the Blue Yonder is the way to go. CT frame, lighter than the Chrome Rocket and just several tweaks away from being a monster. Distance-wise it's a good place to start. I have the Got Distance center mount mag system on mine and it just soars farther than anything I have. If you'r looking for a level wind, the Big Game is just super cool, Chrome Rocket is super purty - a bit heavier than normal CT's. Sorry, I'm stuck on distance so no CS's in my future except the Big Game which brings a retro feel to my fishing.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Nevermind, just reread the original post and you're not looking for true long distance with a 7' 30-class Teramar. I'd say CS Big Game or CS Pro Rocket.

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ultimate question is.....Do you need a clicker? This will determine which reel to get.


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

If you don't need a level wind but want a clicker the BLUE YONDER is the way to go.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would say all (most) of the Abu Ultra Cast model reels are all capable of casting very very well. Once you ask yourself a couple of quetions it will make your decision much easier..

1. 5500, 6500?
2. clicker?
3 Facorty MAgs?
4 COLOR
5 what application.... 

Once you know what you want; you will know your reel...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ty



ematsuda said:


> i would say "d" none of the above - the blue yonder is the way to go. Ct frame, lighter than the chrome rocket and just several tweaks away from being a monster. Distance-wise it's a good place to start. I have the got distance center mount mag system on mine and it just soars farther than anything i have. If you'r looking for a level wind, the big game is just super cool, chrome rocket is super purty - a bit heavier than normal ct's. Sorry, i'm stuck on distance so no cs's in my future except the big game which brings a retro feel to my fishing.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I need a clicker and I want a level wind. I will be using it on piers and on the shore on the James for BIG catfish,gar,and carp. So distince is nice but not a religion, when I used to have a normal 3c caster mounted on a '7 pitchin rod it would swing plenty far enough. And as far as size yeah a 6xxx is what I am set on, it should be perfect with 250 or 300 meters of 50 Power Pro.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Between the big game or the Chrome Rocket it is really personal preference. WHich one do you like the looks of better? I feel that teh Chrome rocket cast a little better than teh last big game I had, but its just an opinion, not a measured fact. Bottom line is you cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Between the big game or the Chrome Rocket it is really personal preference. WHich one do you like the looks of better? I feel that teh Chrome rocket cast a little better than teh last big game I had, but its just an opinion, not a measured fact. Bottom line is you cant go wrong with either one.


Well the chrome is $70 more so I will get the big game. Thanks guys. I will post a review after giving it a real test.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Just how BIG are these Cats?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

shark123 said:


> Well the chrome is $70 more so I will get the big game. Thanks guys. I will post a review after giving it a real test.


Do you go to school?????? A 12 year old posting at 12:01pm.....Hummmmm...The wheels are turning...


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

*6500 inshore*

By far the best to go with that rod. Sweet reel.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

daiwa stt-20HA levelwind.
nuff said.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ematsuda said:


> I would say "D" none of the above - the Blue Yonder is the way to go. CT frame, lighter than the Chrome Rocket and just several tweaks away from being a monster. Distance-wise it's a good place to start. I have the Got Distance center mount mag system on mine and it just soars farther than anything I have. If you'r looking for a level wind, the Big Game is just super cool, Chrome Rocket is super purty - a bit heavier than normal CT's. Sorry, I'm stuck on distance so no CS's in my future except the Big Game which brings a retro feel to my fishing.


Yes. another vote for the BlueYonder. I just ordered a Got Distance center mag from Kwesi also.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Just how BIG are these Cats?


True Monster....50-70lbs and bigger


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Andre said:


> True Monster....50-70lbs and bigger


That s right the James is the best big blue catfish river in the world.

A normal day they can get at least 1 30 plus pounder, if you got a boat.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Power pro*

Why use 50 lb power pro on a reel that has 9 lbs of drag. 30 lb power pro would cast much better.As far as that goes the spool shaft on that reel can be bent easily with 20 lb power pro if you are hung and put your thumb on the spool to break your line. A big fish on 50 lb power pro on a 6500 is a bent spool shaft waiting to happen. The reason that reel has only 9 lbs or so of drag is because the spool shaft is so easy to bend. Don't let the words big game fool you . If you want a small reel capable of landing big fish look at the Daiwa Pluton or even the Luna 300.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Why use 50 lb power pro on a reel that has 9 lbs of drag. 30 lb power pro would cast much better.As far as that goes the spool shaft on that reel can be bent easily with 20 lb power pro if you are hung and put your thumb on the spool to break your line. A big fish on 50 lb power pro on a 6500 is a bent spool shaft waiting to happen. The reason that reel has only 9 lbs or so of drag is because the spool shaft is so easy to bend. Don't let the words big game fool you . If you want a small reel capable of landing big fish look at the Daiwa Pluton or even the Luna 300.


Are you saying more than 9 lbs of drag will bend the spool shaft? If so you are incorrect. I have put much more pressure on an ultracast spool and have had no problems. Let see, a spool spindle on an ultracast 6500 is at the thinnest .116" of steel where it goes into the bearing. Compare this to 20lb mono which is on average of .018" Almost a 10 fold difference in diameter of comparing steel to nylon line. The spindle of a 6500 ultracast is more than able to handle more pressure than you will need to land fish up to 60lbs. Unless of course you are a complete idiot and do not know how to use the drag system correctly. The reason for using 50 lb Power Pro most likely is to prevent the line from digging into itself under high pressure. Lower lb test superbraids are a nightmare on conventional reels because they dig in so much after you apply a lot of pressure. I rarely use braid on conventional but 40lb is the lowest I would recommend useing to prevent it from digging into itself.

John


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*6500*

I have caught lot's of big drum over 40 lbs on a 6500. Some of the best fisherman I know fish a 6500 in the surf. I have also seen the spool shaft bent on those reels trying to break off a snag. The new reels lay braid in way it does not dig into itself. I use 20 lb braid all the time on small Abu's and it cast a lot better than 50 lb braid. 40 would be better than 50 as well but I would use 20 or 30 at the most on a 6500.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Calm down kids, first I am putting in smoothie washers which up the drag to 15 pounds, and the reason for having 50 braid is A I can have plenty of 50 braid on the reel so why go smaller and B I am fishing for catfish with it much of the time and I will be fishing in rippap,brush piles,etc.


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you want a 6500 to fish with I would recomend the CS Mag. It is pretty much like getting a Rocket or a Big Game with the added feature of a mag. Look up the schematics for them and note how many part numbers are the same for all three reels.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

i hotrodded an ambassaduer with greased carbontex. the guy wanted 15 pounds of drag. i got it easily. the problem was that it immediately shredded the drags. i'd recommend that the drags on the 4000, 5000 and 6000 series reels be limited to 5 pounds of drag. well, maybe 7 pounds......... ok, 8, but that's my final answer!


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

alantani said:


> i hotrodded an ambassaduer with greased carbontex. the guy wanted 15 pounds of drag. i got it easily. the problem was that it immediately shredded the drags. i'd recommend that the drags on the 4000, 5000 and 6000 series reels be limited to 5 pounds of drag. well, maybe 7 pounds......... ok, 8, but that's my final answer!


Alright well if the fabled Alan says it I will buy it, in that case what do you recommend for big game light tackle fishing?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

why not one of them lil penn gti or whatver levelwinds?or a daiwa sha 20 or equivalent of the penn levelwinds from daiwa...make perfect catfish reels....plenty beefy and stronger than the abus...no upgrades necessary..and will need less maintenance...downside they will be heavier...


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

ooeric said:


> daiwa stt-20HA levelwind.
> nuff said.


Like ooeric said: small, levelwind, all the drag you need.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Realy I have not heard these things about Abus. What reels aside from the Diawa will work, the Saltist is a little more then I am looking to spend, and it is 36 onces.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Shimano Calcutta 400...


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> Shimano Calcutta 400...


That is $200 more then I am looking to spend.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

how much you want to spen. that will tell us what direction to point you in...............


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AirDown said:


> how much you want to spen. that will tell us what direction to point you in...............


I am looking to spend less then $160 the reason I was set on the Abu is I can get them for a great deal.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here you go, This is you...6500CP Catfish Pro Rocket $149


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AirDown said:


> Here you go, This is you...6500CP Catfish Pro Rocket $149


What is different about that then a norm pro rocket? Also I can get them for $125


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're really looking to do it on the cheap, I'd say go for one of the red Abu 5000 or 6000. I picked up one of each for $40 apiece. The 5000/6000's share the bulk of the parts with the 5500/6500's, except they don't have bearings in the spools (there's a pair of bushings in it). You can swap it out for bearings if you like, but honestly, I doubt there's any value in it going on a 7' rod. Heck, for the $160 you're looking to spend, you can get _four_ of the 6000's. Even if other reels are more durable, can they honestly make the claim that they are _400%_ more durable?


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> If you're really looking to do it on the cheap, I'd say go for one of the red Abu 5000 or 6000. I picked up one of each for $40 apiece. The 5000/6000's share the bulk of the parts with the 5500/6500's, except they don't have bearings in the spools (there's a pair of bushings in it). You can swap it out for bearings if you like, but honestly, I doubt there's any value in it going on a 7' rod. Heck, for the $160 you're looking to spend, you can get _four_ of the 6000's. Even if other reels are more durable, can they honestly make the claim that they are _400%_ more durable?


Well I have already spent $120 so I am willing to spend a little more, I have the shimano calcutta and daiwa luna as fall backs.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Will the 6xxx work, all this spool shaft bending and what not are all new to me. I would say a good half of all catfisherman use Abu casting reels and they all get the drag upgrade and I have never heard these things and they drag in lots of big cats on 6500s.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

shark123 said:


> Will the 6xxx work, all this spool shaft bending and what not are all new to me. I would say a good half of all catfisherman use Abu casting reels and they all get the drag upgrade and I have never heard these things and they drag in lots of big cats on 6500s.


That depends; if you're loading the reel with 4000 lb test and trying to winch something in, like a '55 Oldsmobile, then, yes,the reel will fail. However, if you use it as it's intended, which is a medium duty freshwater _casting_ reel, load it with 12-15lb line and fish a sane amount of drag, it should be fine. Clamping down on the spool and trying to break a snag free isn't quite considered "normal" usage of a reel. 

The reason I bring up the 5000/6000 reels is that for less than half of what a C4, C5, CS Rocket, CL Big Game, or whatever other Abu reels run, you'll get 98% of the performance. There's no other reel on the market that can offer the balance of castability, reliability, quality parts and aftermarket support that an Abu can. 

But, hey, it's your money. Do with it as you please.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> That depends; if you're loading the reel with 4000 lb test and trying to winch something in, like a '55 Oldsmobile, then, yes,the reel will fail. However, if you use it as it's intended, which is a medium duty freshwater _casting_ reel, load it with 12-15lb line and fish a sane amount of drag, it should be fine. Clamping down on the spool and trying to break a snag free isn't quite considered "normal" usage of a reel.
> 
> The reason I bring up the 5000/6000 reels is that for less than half of what a C4, C5, CS Rocket, CL Big Game, or whatever other Abu reels run, you'll get 98% of the performance. There's no other reel on the market that can offer the balance of castability, reliability, quality parts and aftermarket support that an Abu can.
> 
> But, hey, it's your money. Do with it as you please.



Thanks, I am just so shocked of what you guys think of them, most cat guy(myself aswell) use 6500 filled with ether 50 or 65 braid.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

shark123 said:


> Thanks, I am just so shocked of what you guys think of them, most cat guy(myself aswell) use 6500 filled with ether 50 or 65 braid.


I think the world of my Abus; I have quite a few of them, as many on P&S can attest, and I use them very often. However, I do understand their shortcomings and do what I can to minimize them. Honestly, 50 or 65lb braid is way too much for an Abu if you're trying to shoot for the 1/3 breaking strength drag rating (15-20lbs of drag for the 50-65lb line). The strength of the Abu round baitcasting reel lies in their casting ability and elegant simplicity rather than their all out durability. A Daiwa Saltist levelwind or a Penn 310 GTI will probably be a lot stronger, but won't cast anywhere near as well.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, well I think I am going to get a Abu. Thanks for all the help guys. I think something like 30 briad maybe? Can I get a upgrade on the spoolshaft? I think I can do it I just have to be careful with the drag. I just keep thinking what if "what if you have a 80 pound black drum running for the rocks on the cbbt pier" that sort of thing, where I know I would need to lock down the reel and use brute power to pull it out of the rocks. I don't see any reels aside from the shimano Calcutta and Daiwa Luna that have the casting and power. I had a cardiff I got rid of because the click sucked I would be looking in to those if they had better clicks.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

shark123 said:


> Thanks, I am just so shocked of what you guys think of them, most cat guy(myself aswell) use 6500 filled with ether 50 or 65 braid.


if you already use them yourself, and know they work fine, then .......


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> if you already use them yourself, and know they work fine, then .......


Mine is on the bottom of the ocean now. And I did not use that for saltwater is it was just for catfish I would not bother you guys asking I would just get a black and blue rod and a abu 6500TC


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The bent spool is easily avoided by taking a metal rod and using it to break off the snags instead of the rod and reel. I still will not understand the reason for over testing of a reel and rod, by placing that heavy line on it.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

shark123 said:


> Realy I have not heard these things about Abus. What reels aside from the Diawa will work, the Saltist is a little more then I am looking to spend, and it is 36 onces.


I'm not trying to nit-pick here, but just to clear something up, the Saltist 20HA weighs only 18.5 ounces. I'm a big fan of Abu reels myself, hope you catch some big fat cats on yours :fishing:.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Digger said:


> The bent spool is easily avoided by taking a metal rod and using it to break off the snags instead of the rod and reel. I still will not understand the reason for over testing of a reel and rod, by placing that heavy line on it.


Very good info. This whole thing about bent spool shafts in this thread is ridiculous. The only way it is going to happen is if you do not use common sense, which apparently some are lacking. Any reel of rod will give when you spool it with the high test braids. Using these stronger lines makes something other than you line the weakest link in your fishing set up. I have customers come in with broken rods and reels because they lack the common sense needed when fishing these higher test super lines. The last reel a customer brought in was a Daiwa Saltist. He had tried to pull a snag free using the reel and blew it up. I have seen numerous rods and reels broken when using superlines and I would say it is from user error 99% of the time. As long as you realize the line is no longer the weakest link in your set up, fishing these lines on smaller rods and reels is fine.

John


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Very good info. This whole thing about bent spool shafts in this thread is ridiculous. The only way it is going to happen is if you do not use common sense, which apparently some are lacking. Any reel of rod will give when you spool it with the high test braids. Using these stronger lines makes something other than you line the weakest link in your fishing set up. I have customers come in with broken rods and reels because they lack the common sense needed when fishing these higher test super lines. The last reel a customer brought in was a Daiwa Saltist. He had tried to pull a snag free using the reel and blew it up. I have seen numerous rods and reels broken when using superlines and I would say it is from user error 99% of the time. As long as you realize the line is no longer the weakest link in your set up, fishing these lines on smaller rods and reels is fine.
> 
> John




I have to agree here, have you seen the "crap" gloomis rod vid on youtube? I take gloves or a rag and pull it free with my hands.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I think the only way to bend a spool shaft is to take it out of the reel and forcibly bend it. In the reel it can only flex and the spool will rub the frame. Amount of drag necessary to cause this varies from reel to reel.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I am sorry I have to go back to this thread but.


What about a Quantum cabo PT trolling reel?

On my list now are the

Abu caster(which ever one)
Shimano Calcutta it is a little over what I want to spend
Daiwa Luna also a little over
daiwa sealine level wind
daiwa saltist level wind
penn 310 gti
penn int bait caster also a little over
And I am going to look in to the avets, but for now that is what I have on my plate.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

If I understand correctly you want distance and strength. Try a Penn 525. A 6500 Abu will land any Cat you hook just have to add some Finesse and control the drag. As with any Reel.:fishing:


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

seajay said:


> If I understand correctly you want distance and strength. Try a Penn 525. A 6500 Abu will land any Cat you hook just have to add some Finesse and control the drag. As with any Reel.:fishing:


Well that is the deal, remember if I am fishing in a brush pile for flatheads and I hook a 50 pounder and they have them in there it will drag me in the brush in no time flat and cut off any size braid. If I can only go up to 8 pounds with out tearing up the reel I would be screwed on a big flathead in the cover and or current. That is like you pulling 22 pounds of drag yeah anyone could pull 22 pounds of drag.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

shark123 said:


> Well that is the deal, remember if I am fishing in a brush pile for flatheads and I hook a 50 pounder and they have them in there it will drag me in the brush in no time flat and cut off any size braid. If I can only go up to 8 pounds with out tearing up the reel I would be screwed on a big flathead in the cover and or current. That is like you pulling 22 pounds of drag yeah anyone could pull 22 pounds of drag.


I regularly run 10-12lbs of drag on several of my Abus (I fish tight drags for C&R fish) and they work just fine. In fact, I sold a reel some time ago that I just finished upgrading the drags, and it pulled 15lbs according to my Boga Grip. Pulling 22lbs of drag is a tad harder than you think when you actually take a scale to it 

Like I said, within limits Abus are fantastic. If you need more than 20lbs of drag, you might want to try a 4/0 Senator and learn to use your thumb to level the line. However, I think running the proper line and tying good knots is still more important than using a reel with huge drag numbers. No amount of drag will save you from a crappy knot.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> I regularly run 10-12lbs of drag on several of my Abus (I fish tight drags for C&R fish) and they work just fine. In fact, I sold a reel some time ago that I just finished upgrading the drags, and it pulled 15lbs according to my Boga Grip. Pulling 22lbs of drag is a tad harder than you think when you actually take a scale to it
> 
> Like I said, within limits Abus are fantastic. If you need more than 20lbs of drag, you might want to try a 4/0 Senator and learn to use your thumb to level the line. However, I think running the proper line and tying good knots is still more important than using a reel with huge drag numbers. No amount of drag will save you from a crappy knot.




Alright then I will go back to the CL big game.


So you guys think CL big game over TC they are near the same price.


----------

